# New Cover Arts Released



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Two new cover arts and both are stunning, firstly the return of Jon Sullivan (Thank god) with the cover for Mortarion's Heart, a coming SMB audio.










And something brand new and totally unexpected. The cover for an Archaon novel by writer unknown.










Archaon looks fantastic, his eyes look beastial and I love the twin-comet sword he has. Can't wait to find out who is writing this. Any guesses?


LotN


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Mortarion's Heart? You mean somebody went and ran with that ridiculous piece of fluff in the GK codex? Does nobody at GW actually have the gumption to say "Let's just let that one fade away and write it out in the next codex." No, someone had to go and write a books about it.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Mortarion's Heart? You mean somebody went and ran with that ridiculous piece of fluff in the GK codex? Does nobody at GW actually have the gumption to say "Let's just let that one fade away and write it out in the next codex." No, someone had to go and write a books about it.


It was either that or go "Fuck we need actually expand on this and try and figure out a way of making it somewhat plausible because it does make about as much sense as sticking your dick in a light socket". That said I don't think there is a way for that to be done but it's going to be fucking hilarious to see them try and seeing as the cover has all the combatants at about the same size it's not off to a good start (that's assuming the marine with wings, half face helm and sycthe is Mortarion).

I really like the Archeon cover! Presumably this is set before he gets his proper sword?


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I actually quite curious since seeing Primarchs post Heresy is always exciting, despite riddiculus fluff. Then again, since when haven't there been som weird fluff in 40k?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Jacobite said:


> It was either that or go "Fuck we need actually expand on this and try and figure out a way of making it somewhat plausible because it does make about as much sense as sticking your dick in a light socket". That said I don't think there is a way for that to be done but it's going to be fucking hilarious to see them try and seeing as the cover has all the combatants at about the same size it's not off to a good start (that's assuming the marine with wings, half face helm and scythe is Mortarion).
> 
> I really like the Archeon cover! Presumably this is set before he gets his proper sword?


I think it's a great idea for the reason you quoted. If the Daemon Primarchs were unbeatable the Imperium would have lost long ago, and this is the *Supreme Grand Master* of the Grey Knights. If anyone can fight him it's Draigo. And who is to say there isn't a way for him to level the playing field, the battle where Castellan Crowe uses a vial of the Emperor's tears to sanctify the field before fighting Skulltaker is a good example of the Knights coming prepared. I bet that Draigo will bring something that he can use to bring down Mortarion, but expires after one use. Like perhaps a metallic stake made from the Emperor's armour like the Crux Terminatus.

I think that LJ Goulding will make this piece of lore acceptable to us by explaining exactly how it happened. So i'm looking forward to it. And yeah that is Mortarion but he is leaning forward, hunched over somewhat, and nowhere actually says he grew to immense size. Someone at Warseer suggested this;



[email protected] said:


> If the transformation of each Daemon Primarch was affected by his feelings (Angron turning bigger and meaner, Magnus going psychic and so on), what if Mortarion decided to keep his human form "mostly" intact as a reminder of the hate for the xeno/demon/whatevertheywere that ruled his home planet?


It's plausible. Or perhaps it's just that Mortarion is leaning forward and he doesn't look like he's right next to Draigo. Plus the Primarchs weren't that much bigger than the Space Marines, bigger enough that it's noticable but they didn't tower over then.


LotN


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh if the author can make that torrid piece of shit fluff makes sense well done to him and I think it is a good idea to do it. It leads some crediability back to the idea that 40K is still grim dark. As it stands now where "... alone and unaided, Draigo smashes his way through Mortarion's bodyguard, strikes the Primarch to the ground and carves Geronitan's name on the Deamon's vile heart" it makes fuck all sense seeing as the last time the Grey Knights managed to take out a Primarch was Angron during the 1st Armageddon War and that took a Brother Captain and 109 GK Terminators to do it (of which only 13 survived). Yes Angron did have 12 Blood Thirsters with him but I doubt the bodyguard with Mortarion mentioned was 12 Nurglings was it?

But this is an old argument anyway, one I have repeated a few times. I'm interested to see how it spun.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Chris Wraight is the best fantasy author for me atm, so hopefully it's him.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

To me it's quite clear it was a marketing gimmick to boost sales of what I assume was the latest batch of Grey Knight figurines. 

I suppose though anything is possible and a good writer coupled with an avid imagination might sway some of us to believe otherwise.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Malus Darkblade said:


> To me it's quite clear it was a marketing gimmick to boost sales of what I assume was the latest batch of Grey Knight figurines.


That's completely what it was. Unfortunately rather than doing in it in keeping with the previous lore. I.e. it takes over 100 GK's Terminators to take down a Deamon Primarch, they went with a herp derp "he iz so awsume" route that puts most fan wankery to shame. That's just my opinion though. Nothing wrong with writing fluff to sell minis. Lots wrong with writing bad fluff (i.e. not in keeping with previous fluff) to sell minis.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah. Draigo's background is pretty stupid and 1 dimensional. Please note, I am not politely mitigating my statement. Creatively Draigo's fluff is terrible and critically it's laughable. I still can't believe they included it (for any reason other than stoking sales).

It isn't that the daemon primarchs are invincible or unbeatable, it's that they aren't unstoppable out and about in the material realm. What's ridiculous about Draigo is that his fluff I'd written that he's invincible while IN the warp.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I consider Archaon the most potential-laden character in the whole of WFB.

However, when tackling a character of this importance, it can be ever so easy to fall into the trap of making them bland and never really piercing any notable deaths.

That's partly why I enjoyed the Malus Darkblade saga. By the end of it he was a famous, almost legendary figure in Druchii society, but his journey pulled no punches in building his character.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Can someone please explain this Grey Knight/ heart thing that everyone says is rubbish. And wrap it up in a spoiler tag for me  many thanks


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Zondarian said:


> Can someone please explain this Grey Knight/ heart thing that everyone says is rubbish. And wrap it up in a spoiler tag for me  many thanks


The relevant Lexicanum article is accurate (for once): Battle of Kornovin.


----------



## Cruxyh (Apr 22, 2012)

Edit: Nevermind, someone beat me to it. :laugh:

Must admit though, I do find it kind of funny that nothing Draigo has done whilst in the warp will have any lasting impact whatsoever.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I think that's the point of the curse, despite him doing all this it will never alter anything thus it will drive him nuts eventually.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I think that's the point of the curse, despite him doing all this it will never alter anything thus it will drive him nuts eventually.


...And be the first Grey Knight to fall from the Emperor's grace?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah, at least that's how I see understand the reason for the curse.


----------



## oiad (Feb 10, 2011)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> ...And be the first Grey Knight to fall from the Emperor's grace?


But will he be beaten to it? Maybe it will be 'The Kid with a Conscience,' Brutus - are all his chapter's immoral antics being just too much for the little guy to handle? It's looking like it. Or will it be the new pretender to the crown, Epimetheus? Ya know, the one that GW can't decide who he will be eventually corrupted by, whether it's Abaddon (Pandorax) or Fulgrim (Supplement Black Legion)...

To be serious, I don't think the Chaos Gods really care about corrupting Draigo, it's just a plus if it happens. I think most of all they just wanted to take him out of the endgame early, in the most trollish way possible. Mission successful!


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

oiad said:


> But will he be beaten to it? Maybe it will be 'The Kid with a Conscience,' Brutus - are all his chapter's immoral antics being just too much for the little guy to handle? It's looking like it. Or will it be the new pretender to the crown, Epimetheus? Ya know, the one that GW can't decide who he will be eventually corrupted by, whether it's Abaddon (Pandorax) or Fulgrim (Supplement Black Legion)...
> 
> To be serious, I don't think the Chaos Gods really care about corrupting Draigo, it's just a plus if it happens. I think most of all they just wanted to take him out of the endgame early, in the most trollish way possible. Mission successful!


Which would make his fluff tolerable were it not for that last part.

One day he will return.

I swear Were it not for him I'd consider a grey knight army, but I'm sure Ward wanks into all the kits at night.


----------



## oiad (Feb 10, 2011)

Considering Draigo disappeared around the same time that the 13th Black Crusade started, I doubt he'll be coming back to much of an Imperium that's worth saving. Like every last line of hope in 40k lore, that final bit gives false hope to those who need the security blanket. Humanity is about to disappear down the pipe-hole permanently and I doubt even the belated arrival of Draigo, or loyalist Primarchs (if they are still alive) are going to stop that now.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks to today's BL blog we are now aware of who is writing the coming Archaon novel, and fans of Archaon (Like me )can rest easy.

[Dramatic drum roll]

It's... Rob Sanders!!! YAY! Haven't seen anything of Rob's for some time and I am very pleased with this proof that Archaon is in good hands. Can't wait to see what Sanders does with the Everchosen. The blog also stated that the novel will be on sale at BLL 2014 so it won't be long now.


LotN


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

His last contribution was "_The Serpent Beneath_" right?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Best news I've heard all week.

I consider Sanders a terrific author and he hails from my city too.

Hopefully this is a new M'alus Darkblade' in the works with all the gubbins of cameos and original characters those had, with the high level of writing Sanders can deliver.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Chris Wraight is the best fantasy author for me atm, so hopefully it's him.


C.L. Werner or bust!


----------

